# Down And Sit From A Distance



## booegg7 (Jan 4, 2018)

So I have a German/Belgian mix, and she knows the basic commands (sit, down, stay, come, etc.), but I don't know how to make her perform these at a distance or, in case of the down, when standing? Example: I call my dog over, crouch down, do the "Down" gesture (tap the floor), and say, "Down." She goes down, but I would like to know how to do that like sit; when I'm standing? Also, how to get her to do Sit and Down when she is 20 feet away from me?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

For distance work you create distance in small increments.No need to rush the process.Two feet away until that's solid,four feet,and so on.The way I like to do it for every day functional obedience is introduce a Stop/Stay signal.Mine is a referee whistle.He hears the whistle and stops to look at me for further instructions.
The down with only a vocal command can be taught with a leash tug or another way is to teach a down while in motion.My dogs enjoy learning it this way because it's more of a fun game.I hold their collars while we jog a few steps,pause,tug collar down,command Down!Stay!Pause for a moment and keep walking.Just a step or two at first,then return back release and praise.I also nod my head down for a down,raise my chin up for a sit.Not necessary but they respond so well to physical cues that's just my personal preference.
I've got some great videos of distance work with Samson but can't post the darned things on here.Grrr!I've uploaded them successfully elsewhere but can't seem to do here.Good luck and have fun


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

You do the crouch thing so often that your dog has learned it as a silent conmand. If you need to apply downward pressure on the leash use your foot to push the leash down rather than crouching. 

As dogma said you have to build up distance and duration in increments. How do you currently train your dog? What methods, corrections, rewards, etc?


----------



## booegg7 (Jan 4, 2018)

@thegooseman90 When I review the Down command, I don't use a leash, and instead crouch down and tap the floor for her to go to Down.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

booegg7 said:


> @thegooseman90 When I review the Down command, I don't use a leash, and instead crouch down and tap the floor for her to go to Down.


Then if you aren't going to use the leash your best bet is going to be to lure and slowly phase out the motion. Rather than crouching down and tapping the floor just bend at the waist and lure down and into the dog to get the down. Your dog is working off your physical cues, not your words, and your crouch and tap is now a silent command for the down.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It's all about communication between you and your dog! What works and what doesn't isn't something we can know on the internet! Watch her...what does she REALLY understand. Watch her eyes, watch her body...it's very telling if you're attuned... if not, or if you can't really tell by these things, don't lose heart, just hire a good trainer to help you. There's nothing wrong with admitting you need help, lots of us do! And it can make such an immediate and incredible improvement that you'll be amazed !!! Best of luckv to you!


----------



## VickyNero (Nov 8, 2017)

I have done a lot of distance training with Nero to the point I could give him a command from the first floor to him in the garden and he will do it first time.

To do this after getting that basic commands with just a simple hand movement and word, for down I point to the floor, to sit I will put my hand to my chest, (or put your hand above your head which causes the dog to look up and courage sit) then increasing the distance one step at a time and always going back after each command (to begin with) to reward.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Stop using the hand motion and be verbal only. She is following your hand not your command. I can tell my guy down no matter where we I am in the house and he will down ASAP.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I always tell my students when teaching sit or down for distance, there are two variable to consider in the repetitions, one is distance from dog and the other is length of time for execution. I never change both variables at same time. I build up length of time dog executes the command than start adding distance, but as I add distance I reduce the length of time for execution, initially!....Then I seesaw back and forth increasing distance, then time, more distance less time, more time, then more distance, less time, etc. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

If you are wanting them to change positions from a distance, like in AKC UD then I like teaching the Place command. Do it with all my dogs now once I learned about it. Then work on slowly backing up to ask for change of position


----------



## booegg7 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for all your replies!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Training using a platform can help with distance training and it can help curb leaking as well.


----------

